# Another Sweater from my Loom



## scat9019

I make this in Red Heart Love Yarn with KK yellow loom in Diamond Stitch


----------



## knit_n_frog

Really like the color.
Not a loom knitter, but can appreciate a nicely made piece like this.
Good job!


----------



## virginia42

Beautiful. I really must learn how to loom knit. Have looms & a hat that I started on one.


----------



## Justme

WOW this is awesome. thanks for showing what the loom can do.


----------



## EZ2

That is very pretty. Nice job!


----------



## Buttons

I would love to have something like that or learn how to do it on the loom. Its just beautiful. I loom but only make hats.


----------



## grammamary

Where can I find the pattern? It is really lovely.


----------



## margaretcave

Lovely sweater and I love the colour.


----------



## ernai

Gorgeous colour. Love the pattern. Link to pattern if possible please?


----------



## jin jin

Oh, I like! Lovely color, and stitch. Please tell us how to do that stitch. God bless.


----------



## Aunt Nay

Spectacular! Did you use two strands held together? I've never attempted something like that yet, but would love to. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## roxiannalouisa

very nice, love the color


----------



## scat9019

I's my own design but it so easy to work out.It is 2 pieces T shaped sawn toghether. Using KK yellow loom work 20 pegs for 30 rounds,then work the full loom (41 pegs) for 45 to 60 rounds(cheking your size),then continue knitting only 20 pegs for the other sleeve for 30 more rounds.Make single crochet around the piece and sew toghether. I use one strand only.Enjoy !!! and thanks for the complements.


----------



## Buttons

Is it ewrap or a knit and Purl or another stitch?


----------



## carolyn4

Wow that is Beautiful


----------



## carolyn4

Bye the way, I am New, just not at loom knitting.and I love KP, but the first time to ever send a message.


----------



## scat9019

Is Diamond Stitch.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

That is so pretty. Very creative. I would not have guessed it was made on a loom.


----------



## Loomahat

Beautiful ! !


----------



## crafterwantabe

Very nice


----------



## Moon Loomer

scat9019 said:


> Is Diamond Stitch.


Hi, I do not know that stitch. Is there a You Tube? Is it shown in a loom knitting book? Or did you adapt it from the stick knitters. Moon Loomer


----------



## scat9019

The stitch is Diamond Lace Stitch from Ann Bipes book Learn New Stitches on Circle Looms.It is worked in 4 rounds to form the diamond.


----------



## diane403

Can you share the pattern please.


----------



## Diannalea123

scat9019 said:


> I's my own design but it so easy to work out.It is 2 pieces T shaped sawn toghether. Using KK yellow loom work 20 pegs for 30 rounds,then work the full loom (41 pegs) for 45 to 60 rounds(cheking your size),then continue knitting only 20 pegs for the other sleeve for 30 more rounds.Make single crochet around the piece and sew toghether. I use one strand only.Enjoy !!! and thanks for the complements.


Ok I am new to this, the stitches used to make the little diamonds? And one more really dumb one when knitting 20 pegs are you going back and forth or around?


----------



## scat9019

Diannalea123 said:


> Ok I am new to this, the stitches used to make the little diamonds? And one more really dumb one when knitting 20 pegs are you going back and forth or around?


This stitch is make in 4 rows to make the diamonds.Row 2 and 4 are worked making an eight figure between pegs,
Row1 & 3 E-wrap all pegs
Row 2 Skip first peg,e-wrap peg 2 ,back to peg 1 and e-wrap,with yarn behind pegs skip pegs 2 and 3 and e-wrap peg 4,back to peg 3 and e-wrap,with yarn behind pegs skip 4 and 5 ,e-wrap peg 6,repeat to last peg.Yarn will finish in the penultimate peg.
Row 4 E-wrap firs peg,skip peg 2 and e-wrap peg 3,back to peg 2 e-wrap it,with yarn behind pegs skip pegs 3 and 4 ,e-wrap peg 5,back to peg4 and e-wrap it,skip pegs 5 and 6,e-wrap peg 7,and so on topenultimate peg,e-wrap last peg.
Repeat this 4 rows for the length of the project.


----------



## Diannalea123

Ok are you knitting in the round or flat? I am guessing flat.


----------



## scat9019

Work in flat and ALWAYS in an odd numbers of pegs so you can achieve the design.If you work in rounds to make a sleeve or a ht it also have to be with odd numbers of pegs,if not the design get shifted.


----------



## Diannalea123

scat9019 said:


> Work in flat and ALWAYS in an odd numbers of pegs so you can achieve the design.If you work in rounds to make a sleeve or a ht it also have to be with odd numbers of pegs,if not the design get shifted.


Thank you, sorry to be a dummy.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Diannalea123 said:


> Thank you, sorry to be a dummy.


You are not. Good questions and only through your questions and the answers does understanding grow. Moon Loomer


----------



## hyall

scat9019 said:


> I's my own design but it so easy to work out.It is 2 pieces T shaped sawn toghether. Using KK yellow loom work 20 pegs for 30 rounds,then work the full loom (41 pegs) for 45 to 60 rounds(cheking your size),then continue knitting only 20 pegs for the other sleeve for 30 more rounds.Make single crochet around the piece and sew toghether. I use one strand only.Enjoy !!! and thanks for the complements.


I love what you have done but I hope you could help me understand this as I am very new to looms. As I understand it you did a flat panel on 20 pegs for one sleeve then increased a large number of pegs for body not gradually I presume by e-wrapping from 20 pegs to 41 pegs in one row and continuing the body of the garment. Then when you were satisfied with the size you quickly bind off 21 pegs to get back 20 pegs for the other sleeve. You did two of this and joined them. Is this how you did it ?

Again absolutely brilliant idea.


----------



## scat9019

hyall said:


> I love what you have done but I hope you could help me understand this as I am very new to looms. As I understand it you did a flat panel on 20 pegs for one sleeve then increased a large number of pegs for body not gradually I presume by e-wrapping from 20 pegs to 41 pegs in one row and continuing the body of the garment. Then when you were satisfied with the size you quickly bind off 21 pegs to get back 20 pegs for the other sleeve. You did two of this and joined them. Is this how you did it ?
> 
> Again absolutely brilliant idea.


Yes, you are correct.I make 30 rows in 20 pegs for the 3/4 sleeve,
Then I cast on the rest of the pegs in row 31 and marked as row 1 for the chest part.Make 40 to 60 rounds for a large to xlarge sizes.
Then cast off 21 pegs and continue knitting 20 pegs again for 30 more rows.Make 2 pieces .
Sew them under arm to bottom chest part, and over sleeve to collar zone.
If you want a more finish look use fancy yarns for collar, bottom of sleeves and bottom part the sweater.Or you can make single crochet on that parts. Hope you have fun and joy doing it.
Happy Looming Day!!!


----------



## hyall

What a clever way to do it. I am going to try it thank you for explaining and sharing.


----------



## scat9019

Aunt Nay said:


> Spectacular! Did you use two strands held together? I've never attempted something like that yet, but would love to. Can you share the pattern?


I use single strand Red Heart Love yarn.


----------



## Moon Loomer

scat9019 said:


> I make this in Red Heart Love Yarn with KK yellow loom in Diamond Stitch


I used this stitch for some baby hats. they came out well. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Moon Loomer said:


> I used this stitch for some baby hats. they came out well. Moon Loomer


Here is a photo of the hats.


----------



## scat9019

Moon Loomer said:


> Here is a photo of the hats.


Absolutle gorgeous!!!Love them.I never try this stitch for a hat,but you inspire me to do it.


----------



## Moon Loomer

scat9019 said:


> Absolutle gorgeous!!!Love them.I never try this stitch for a hat,but you inspire me to do it.


That was a test. Just the white hats have the diamond lace stitch. Ho ho PS: Make sure you use a loom with an even number of pegs. 
Although if a loom of odd number of pegs is used plans should be made for the odd peg. ie: Should it be, knitted or purled?, moved around the loom as each row is knitted?, etc? Imagination time! Moon Loomer


----------



## scat9019

When I made hats in odd number pegs loom I try to divide the stitch pattern in three or five sections and add one more stitch(or peg) and use this peg with purl stitch so it make like a ribbing division between the sections.


----------



## Buttons

I wish I had you by my side to teach me how to loom other than the ewrap stitch for hats. Do you want to adopt me Moon Loomer and scat?


----------



## scat9019

Pleeeeeeeeease,don't make me cry,buhu,buhu.(LOL)Of course I adopt you.I never has kids.In the meanwhile I can share all my knowledge about looming and life with you.
Want to learn more look in invisibleloom.blogspot from Renee Vanhoy,purlingsprite.com with Isela Phelps and yahoo groups under loom knitting and you will find kindered spirits that love to share their wisdom.
For start getting out of e-wrap only ,learn the purl stitch
because most of the stitches patterns will use both of them.
Purl Stitch
row 1 e-wrap
row 2 lay yarn in front of peg UNDER THE EXISTING LOOP,
pass the hook inside the existing loop capturing the laying yarn and pull it through making a new loop.
Hold this loop with your fingers
Lift the existing loop out of peg and position the new loop that you have in your fingers on the peg.
Pull the yarn to the side closing the loop.
Repeat with next peg.
See a video in purlingsprite.com Keep me informed how you progress.
Hugs 
Happy Looming day!!!


----------



## Buttons

I'd be your big kid (60). Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## scat9019

buttons said:


> I'd be your big kid (60). Thanks for the pattern.


It's OK.We can be sisters then(54 and counting back)And sisters shares everything.
So take a look a this shrug I made using the Diamond Stitch in the back and the border of the sleeves.

Happy Looming Day from Kissimmee,Fl


----------



## Buttons

That is beautiful. But I don't know how to knit anything like that. Same with baby sweaters and socks.


----------



## diane403

scat9019 said:


> It's OK.We can be sisters then(54 and counting back)And sisters shares everything.
> So take a look a this shrug I made using the Diamond Stitch in the back and the border of the sleeves.
> 
> Happy Looming Day from Kissimmee,Fl


That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Moon Loomer

buttons said:


> That is beautiful. But I don't know how to knit anything like that. Same with baby sweaters and socks.


Please no barriers, you are aware of You Tube com and when one of the crafters said to use the pause button it cut frustration, and eased my learning curve. Ho Ho! 1st in knitting there are only 2 stitches. The knit stitch from the time of the Pharaohs and the purl stitch, from the 1660's. Not much to learn. Then came centuries of bored, inventive people adding a lot of technique to the 2 stitches, and loom knitters have added the wrap. That is how loom knitters bring the working yarn to be stitched. Simple: lay the working yarn above or below the loop on the peg to be knit, to complex: wrapping working yarn on a peg to be knit on a different peg. (See Chain Lace Stitch on YouTube by Bethany Dailey.) The Diamond Lace Stitch has several YouTubes all waiting to help you get it! Just remember the pause button. I self taught when a friend asked me to join her knitting group about 3.5 years ago, giving me some sticks and yarn and a few weeks later, after finding a set of KK Looms, I went to my first knitters group, with the third hat on a Loom. Slipped the sticks back into my surprised friends bag. And been Looming til today. This old dog just up graded some old tricks. Come on keep up. Moon Loomer


----------



## hoppyfrog

I would love to make this sweater. I was at Joann Fabrics yesterday and didn't know how much yarn to buy. Most of the yarn I looked at was either a 4 or 5. What size is best and how many skeins? Thanks.
Shelley


----------



## hutchep1

This is beautiful.


----------



## hutchep1

Beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## scat9019

Thanks so much.


----------



## ChewyTart

Love this, I wish I had more experience to understand your pattern


----------



## EmmyPrewitt

That is beautiful!! Great job.


----------



## Karen M1

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Moon Loomer

scat9019 said:


> Absolutle gorgeous!!!Love them.I never try this stitch for a hat,but you inspire me to do it.


I just saw a you tube for a, figure 8 stitch on a round loom. Is it the same as the stitch you show here? Moon Loomer


----------



## Margaret Gordon

This is a lovely sweater I am trying to do it myself but the 20 peg 30 rounds looks too small for the sleeve


----------



## Margaret Gordon

This is a lovely sweater I am trying to do it myself but the 20 peg 30 rounds looks too small


----------



## scat9019

Margaret Gordon said:


> This is a lovely sweater I am trying to do it myself but the 20 peg 30 rounds looks too small


Sorry for the delay to answer.Remember is two pieces,so you will really have the whole round of the sleeve a total of 40 stitches.This give you a very roomy sleeve.

If your arm are more full you can ad more pegs to work this section.Measure your arm around ,ad 1 more inch,divide by 2 ,ad enough pegs to fit this last number.

The 30 rounds is because I made a 3/4 long for the sleeve(just to the length of the elbow).If you want a long sleeve to the wrist can be 50 to 60 rounds.Measure yourself from the shoulder to the wrist and ad enough rows to fit that measure.
Pleeeese post picture when you finish it.I so glad that others can try my pattern.

Happy Looming Day!!!


----------



## scat9019

hoppyfrog said:


> I would love to make this sweater. I was at Joann Fabrics yesterday and didn't know how much yarn to buy. Most of the yarn I looked at was either a 4 or 5. What size is best and how many skeins? Thanks.
> Shelley


I used only two skeins of Red Heart Love Yarn.Is #4


----------



## brusier

Cannot find pattern for this pink sweater.please need pattern.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt

brusier said:


> Cannot find pattern for this pink sweater.please need pattern.


https://www.google.com/search?q=diamon+stitch+loomknitting+pattern&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## bunga

I think if you have written pattern clearly. we dont mind to pay
Thanks you? beautiful job


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------

